# Xorg uses Vesa driver for my Samtron 55V monitor in openSUSE 10.3



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2008)

I have installed openSUSE 10.3 (KDE 3.5.9) and have 14" Samsung Samtron 55V CRT Monitor. But it uses vesa driver. That means no CompizFusion for me 
When i tried to reconfigure through YaST, it showed no driver for 55V model under Samsung or Samtron.
I dual boot with Hardy and  i can use compiz with it.
Now if someone can guide how to reconfigure my Display to use proper drivers.
My mobo is Intel 845 GVSR.

Contents of /etc/X11/xorg.conf


> # /.../
> # SaX generated X11 config file
> # Created on: 2008-07-15T18:43:10+0530.
> #
> ...


----------



## Pat (Jul 18, 2008)

Umm.I hope I dont look stupid after this post but you mean "Monitor" ? what has compiz got to do with your monitor or its drivers ? Please mention your graphic card. Maybe that will help.


----------



## Rahim (Jul 18, 2008)

Ok my bad just noticed it show my Monitor as VESA Monitor. Here is the o/p of lspci


> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)



Do you mean there is nothing wrong with xorg.conf?


----------



## Pat (Jul 18, 2008)

rahimveron said:


> Do you mean there is nothing wrong with xorg.conf?



No I meant that you need to install proper drivers for your graphic card. The vesa drivers are not for the monitor 

I guess this will help
*linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2008/03/installconfigure-compiz-fusion-on.html


----------



## Faun (Jul 18, 2008)

edit the things as given, make a backup before (cp /etc/X11/xorg.cong /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old)


> Section "Device"
> Identifier      "Intel 845"
> Boardname       "i810"
> Busid           "PCI:0:2:0"
> ...


beware, only select the resolution@Hz combo that suits your monitor in the given below code


> Section "Screen"
> Identifier    "Default Screen"
> Device        "Intel 845"
> Monitor        "Monitor[0]"
> ...


Did some changes in above line so as to suit your monitor naming and pasted 845 xorg.conf file too below, hope it helps

add these for compiz:


> Section "DRI"
> Mode    0666
> EndSection
> 
> ...


here is mine xorg.conf for old 845 chipset

```
# xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
#
# This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
# values from the debconf database.
#
# Edit this file with caution, and see the xorg.conf manual page.
# (Type "man xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
#
# This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
# if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
# package.
#
# If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
# again, run the following command:
#   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg

Section "Files"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Generic Keyboard"
    Driver        "kbd"
    Option        "CoreKeyboard"
    Option        "XkbRules"    "xorg"
    Option        "XkbModel"    "pc104"
    Option        "XkbLayout"    "us"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option        "CorePointer"
    Option        "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
    Option        "Protocol"        "ImPS/2"
    Option        "Emulate3Buttons"    "true"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    BusID "PCI:0:2:0"
    Driver "i810"
    Option "XAANoOffScreenPixmaps" "True"
    Option "RenderAccel" "True"
    Option "AllowGlXWithComposite" "True"
    Option "AddARGBXVisuals" "True"
    VideoRam 65536
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier    "700B"
    Option        "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier    "Default Screen"
    Device        "Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"
    Monitor        "700B"
    DefaultDepth    24
    SubSection "Display"
        Modes        "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
    EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier    "Default Layout"
    Screen        "Default Screen"
    InputDevice    "Generic Keyboard"
    InputDevice    "Configured Mouse"
EndSection

Section "DRI"
Mode 0666
EndSection

Section "Extensions"
Option "Composite" "1"
EndSection
```


----------

